# Iron Buck



## hound dog (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm looking for a iron buck for are club. Can some one help?


----------



## Big John (Jun 7, 2009)

Mmmm maybe


----------



## hound dog (Jun 7, 2009)

Need to be 1/4 steel


----------



## S.ROB (Jun 11, 2009)

HOUND DOG,
  left you a p.m. with my number.. gotcha one drawn just like your picture.  17.5 inches to the belly 34 inches to top of the back, 45 inches to the top of its ears. .250 material ready to  laser cut.  I'm headed that way to shoot a cbg saturday.
       call me.    Scott


----------



## S.ROB (Jun 12, 2009)

*Here he is.*

hound dog , 
Here he is..
        Scott


----------



## Hunterrs (Jun 12, 2009)

That is cool!!!!!!!  Don't want to miss high!!!!


----------



## hound dog (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks Scott that buck looks good. I'll see tomorrow.


----------



## fatboy BA (Jun 12, 2009)

cool looking target there scott,  Hounddog is gonna have some fun.


----------



## Meriwether Bone Collector (Jun 17, 2009)

hound dog said:


> I'm looking for a iron buck for are club. Can some one help?



That's going to be rough on your field tips!________When guns are outlawed only outlaws will own guns!


----------



## Meriwether Bone Collector (Jun 17, 2009)

hound dog said:


> I'm looking for a iron buck for are club. Can some one help?



That's not a Hoyt in your hand is it?


----------



## hound dog (Jun 17, 2009)

Meriwether Bone Collector said:


> That's not a Hoyt in your hand is it?



yep    why you want some of it?


----------



## Meriwether Bone Collector (Jun 18, 2009)

hound dog said:


> yep    why you want some of it?


YEAH! Let me know when you get the training wheels off of it!


----------



## S.ROB (Jun 18, 2009)

hound dog,
              have you started on the bracket to hold the hip target yet?  let me know if I can help ya. 
       S.rob


----------



## hound dog (Jun 18, 2009)

S.ROB said:


> hound dog,
> have you started on the bracket to hold the hip target yet?  let me know if I can help ya.
> S.rob



not sure if Scott started on it or not but he will get it done for sure.


----------



## hound dog (Jun 18, 2009)

Meriwether Bone Collector said:


> YEAH! Let me know when you get the training wheels off of it!



come out to are shoot and i'll shoot any stake with you. www.racarchery.com


----------



## Meriwether Bone Collector (Jun 19, 2009)

hound dog said:


> come out to are shoot and i'll shoot any stake with you. www.racarchery.com


When and where are your shoots i'm building a Wal-Mart in Forsyth,GA?


----------



## hound dog (Jun 19, 2009)

Meriwether Bone Collector said:


> When and where are your shoots i'm building a Wal-Mart in Forsyth,GA?



Go to are web sight for all the info www.racarchery.com


----------

